# Uber Comfort car list



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

My friend who drives for Uber says his car qualifies for 'Uber Select' but does not qualify for 'Uber Comfort'.. he has a 2017 Hyundai Sonata (Limited Edition) - roomier than an Accord or Camry and they both qualify for Comfort..
WTH?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

jack1981 said:


> My friend who drives for Uber says his car qualifies for 'Uber Select' but does not qualify for 'Uber Comfort'.. he has a 2017 Hyundai Sonata (Limited Edition) - roomier than an Accord or Camry and they both qualify for Comfort..
> WTH?


The lists for both are somewhat loopy on certain makes and models. A Kia Soul is eligible for comfort but not the optima ?‍♂.

But I also don't think a 17 sonata is roomier than a 17 camry. I have a camry and been in both. A 17 sonata is roomy _enough _though in my opinion for comfort


----------



## Useless101 (Nov 4, 2018)

Curious with Uber comfort guys I bet it hits


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

They'd let a Hyundai Sonata on UberSelect ??


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SFOspeedracer said:


> The lists for both are somewhat loopy on certain makes and models. A Kia Soul is eligible for comfort but not the optima ?‍♂.
> 
> But I also don't think a 17 sonata is roomier than a 17 camry. I have a camry and been in both. A 17 sonata is roomy _enough _though in my opinion for comfort


Kia Soul has more legroom. I guess that's all theyre looking at.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Tell your friend to get a new car


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

F150 is listed. Silverado, Sierra, Tundra, Titan, and Ram are not.

My assumption is that the people making the list aren't really "car people", and reached out to manufacturers for what they thought would be a good "fit", and the Ford was the only one that answered with a pickup on the list.

Same thing in all genres of vehicle. The person (or people) that make the list don't have the knowledge on cars that even a light auto enthusiast might have.

Good luck getting an exception as well. I'm working through the "process" right now, and it's like pulling teeth to find someone with a brain outside the local Greenlight hub.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

2kwik4u said:


> F150 is listed. Silverado, Sierra, Tundra, Titan, and Ram are not.
> 
> My assumption is that the people making the list aren't really "car people", and reached out to manufacturers for what they thought would be a good "fit", and the Ford was the only one that answered with a pickup on the list.
> 
> ...


Ram is inferior and just a choice for people with no credit


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

It's like this whole Lyft banning subcompacts thing. They banned the Honda Fit, which actually has a ton of legroom in back, but they allowed the Honda Civic sedan, which has less room in back, but then they banned the Insight which has THE EXACT SAME space as the Civic which is allowed. I mean, what sense does that make?


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Ram is inferior and just a choice for people with no credit


I'm not going to get into that debate. They all have good and bad parts.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I have a 2014 Lincoln MKT Town Car edition........ I got the email a few days ago I qualify for Uber Comfort.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Well I have a 2013 Toyota Avalon. I qualify for Select but not Comfort because it's more than 4 years old. Makes no sense that I'm eligible for the premium product but not the intermediate. But guess what, it doesn't need to make sense, it's Uber.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Their comfort list is wacky. Other than age, there doesn't seem to be a lot of rhyme or reason to it. I'd rather travel in a 5 year old car with leather seats and lots of legroom than a newer car with less leg room and fabric seats. Yet the latter is comfort while the former doesn't qualify ?


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

I believe it's anything with less than 100 cubic square ft. That's being removed. Some cars may have more leg or head room than others, but it's the total of all space combined including your trunk.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Ram is inferior and just a choice for people with no credit


Speak for yourself on that one. They are pretty durable trucks.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

occupant said:


> It's like this whole Lyft banning subcompacts thing. They banned the Honda Fit, which actually has a ton of legroom in back, but they allowed the Honda Civic sedan, which has less room in back, but then they banned the Insight which has THE EXACT SAME space as the Civic which is allowed. I mean, what sense does that make?
> View attachment 359799


They look at tge width or shoulder room nit legroom...can it more comfortably carry 3 adults in the back seat. My fiesta has loads of legroom and headroom but its really cramoed even with a small child...there are 3 seatbelts but id never put 3 people back there. A civic is way bigger.


----------



## Hamptons driver (Jan 23, 2019)

I can’t get an answer why my Kia K900 (premium classified) is not classified as a comfort car...but a much smaller Ford Escape is. I’ve gotten to the point where Uber support is not answering my messages anymore..and the green light hub was a waste of time.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Hamptons driver said:


> I can't get an answer why my Kia K900 (premium classified) is not classified as a comfort car...but a much smaller Ford Escape is. I've gotten to the point where Uber support is not answering my messages anymore..and the green light hub was a waste of time.


Don't feel bad they won't classify my BMW 750I EITHER.. which is BS it's a 100k brand new. I gave up with support..they are ******s... Let these idiots pay more to ride in an escape...


----------



## Hamptons driver (Jan 23, 2019)

What year is your 750?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Hamptons driver said:


> What year is your 750?


2015


----------



## Hamptons driver (Jan 23, 2019)

I think all comfort cars must be 2016 and up. I could be wrong as there is no hard fast published specification of what makes a comfort car a comfort car.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

actually the uber web site lists exactly which cars and years are comfort..........


----------



## Hamptons driver (Jan 23, 2019)

Yes but what qualifies any particular car to be in that category? 

Uber themselves can’t tell me that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Hamptons driver said:


> Uber themselves can't tell me that.


well Uber rarely explains, but I'd guess the nicer more luxurious models get on the list. Who decides, good question. Warm body hiding in an Uber cube at HQ...


----------



## benjaminbcooke (Oct 18, 2019)

First Ever trip in France Road: You need to follow these rules

On the off chance that you are driving in France, you should know the laws and guidelines of that nation. Driving in France is generally a delight for anybody used to the high traffic experienced on all streets in a significant part of the south of England or the Netherlands. While driving in France you should know France has different sorts of avenues, from thin single-track streets, a significant number of which lead through recorded towns and will make you wish that you had discarded your vehicle and continued by walking, too enormous roadways that take into consideration rapid travel. 
All the significant record you need convey: 
On the off chance that you are seeking France for a short visit or you are come to driving in France as an expat. French specialists are very exacting on all drivers conveying the right records and mandatory hardware a full and substantial driver's permit will permit you driving in France When driving. 
Drivers will likewise need evidence of protection and proprietorship (V5C) just as a visa or national recognizable proof card to fulfill the French specialists 
While driving in Spain you may likewise be required to convey an International Driving Permit 
Drivers in right-hand drive autos will likewise need to fit headlamp pillar redirectors to dismiss stunning other street clients. 
Don't keep sans hands and Bluetooth gadgets 
Don't keep speed camera tyrants 
A full and substantial UK driver's permit will enable you to drive in.
Every one of the punishments and fines: 
While driving in France the most elevated conceivable charge can be 450 Euros. The fixing fine is 135 Euros, in any case, whenever paid in under 15 days they will take 90 Euros, and whenever paid in excess of 45 they take all the less sum.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

benjaminbcooke said:


> First Ever trip in France Road: You need to follow these rules
> 
> On the off chance that you are driving in France, you should know the laws and guidelines of that nation. Driving in France is generally a delight for anybody used to the high traffic experienced on all streets in a significant part of the south of England or the Netherlands. While driving in France you should know France has different sorts of avenues, from thin single-track streets, a significant number of which lead through recorded towns and will make you wish that you had discarded your vehicle and continued by walking, too enormous roadways that take into consideration rapid travel.
> All the significant record you need convey:
> ...


I'm missing the relevance of this.


----------



## benjaminbcooke (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh sorry dud! I want to say that uber or any type of service in driving just precaution of this.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

benjaminbcooke said:


> First Ever trip in France Road: You need to follow these rules
> 
> On the off chance that you are driving in France, you should know the laws and guidelines of that nation. Driving in France is generally a delight for anybody used to the high traffic experienced on all streets in a significant part of the south of England or the Netherlands. While driving in France you should know France has different sorts of avenues, from thin single-track streets, a significant number of which lead through recorded towns and will make you wish that you had discarded your vehicle and continued by walking, too enormous roadways that take into consideration rapid travel.
> All the significant record you need convey:
> ...


What exactly was the point in all this dribble?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

benjaminbcooke said:


> First Ever trip in France Road: You need to follow these rules
> 
> On the off chance that you are driving in France, you should know the laws and guidelines of that nation. Driving in France is generally a delight for anybody used to the high traffic experienced on all streets in a significant part of the south of England or the Netherlands. While driving in France you should know France has different sorts of avenues, from thin single-track streets, a significant number of which lead through recorded towns and will make you wish that you had discarded your vehicle and continued by walking, too enormous roadways that take into consideration rapid travel.
> All the significant record you need convey:
> ...


we care because?


----------

